# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Iets in mijn oog

## Nora

Vanmorgen wilde ik even snel onder de douche. Helaas kreeg ik toen zeep in m'n oog. Dat deed ontzettend pijn. Weet iemand hoe ik van die pijn afkom?

----------


## Yv

Wat je kunt doen is een oogbadje. Bij de drogist kun je een blauwe fles kopen, waarmee je oog een bad geeft. Zo word je oog schoon. Helaas ben ik de naam kwijt. Je kunt het vragen bij de kassa, want daar liggen ze vaak. Het helpt goed. Tenminste bij mij dan.

----------


## Nora

Ik zal eens bij de drogist langs gaan voor als het nog eens gebeurd. Want nu is de pijn al wel verdwenen. Bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## Wendy

Zal een oogbadje ook helpen bij teveel stof in de ogen? Wij zijn bezig met een verbouwing en daar komt veel stof van vrij. Nu heb ik daardoor 1 oog rood. Dus misschien dacht ik dat het met een oogbadje schoongemaakt kan worden. Heb je er hier ook ervaring mee?

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vuiltje in het oog*
Het kan zeer hinderlijk zijn wanneer je zand, stof, een stukje steen, een insect of een blaadje op de oogbol hebt.

*Wat stel je vast?*
* Schurend gevoel bij het knipperen of bewegen van de ogen
* Rode ogen
* Tranen
* Troebel zicht

*Wat doe je?*
* Laat het slachtoffer op een plaats zitten waar voldoende licht is om het oog te onderzoeken.
* Was je handen en ga achter het slachtoffer staan. Vraag het slachtoffer het hoofd hierbij naar achter te kantelen.
* Spreid voorzichtig beide oogleden open met je duim en wijsvinger.
* Spoel dan voorzichtig met water uit een glas of uit een oogspoelfles vanaf de neus naar de zijkant van het gelaat.
* Als het niet lukt om het vuiltje te verwijderen kun je het nog proberen met de tip van een zakdoekje.
* Als dat ook niet lukt, raadpleeg je een arts of oogarts.

_(Bron: rodekruis.nl)_

----------


## lover34

tja ik ken dit voorval ik heb sinds gisteren een haartje in mijn oog hoe krijg ik dit er uit

----------


## Agnes574

Bovenstaande tips proberen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Dank voor de informatie...groetjessssssss  :Wink: 

Lover34: heel vervelend, ik heb er òòk af en toe last van..een haartje of eyliner, of een minuscuul mascara deeltje. :Stick Out Tongue: ..lastig...ik ga meestal voor een vergrootspiegel zitten en dan pak ik een wattenstaafje en die maak ik goed nat, daarna met met mijn middelvinger het ooglid omhoog duwen en dan voorzichtig met het wattenstaafje er langs strijken...uitkijken voor pluizen maar mij helpt het...succes ermee, de tips van Luuss zijn aan te bevelen, het ligt er aan wat je hebt...

ik had een keer op vakantie in het buitenland 2 flesjes naast elkaar staan...1 x oogdruppels ivm hooikoorts en 1 x sterilon....wat gebeurde er toen? ik pakte een flesje en druppelde in mijn oog en vervolgens in het andere......auwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wat deed dat zeer, het brandde mijn ogen uit, wat een sufferd was ik....het was de sterilon, "verkeerde flesje"  :Frown: ....ik ging op een krukje zitten en deed mijn hoofd na achter in de tuin en mijn mam spoelde voorzichtig hèèl veel water in beide ogen en toen is langzaam de pijn weggegaan, maar het was nog dagen gevoelig maar het hielp absoluut!!!! ( goede tip Luuss  :Wink:  )

----------


## wilmatjuh123

> *Vuiltje in het oog*
> Het kan zeer hinderlijk zijn wanneer je zand, stof, een stukje steen, een insect of een blaadje op de oogbol hebt.
> 
> *Wat stel je vast?*
> * Schurend gevoel bij het knipperen of bewegen van de ogen
> * Rode ogen
> * Tranen
> * Troebel zicht
> 
> ...


hallo wie kan mij helpen ik heb een sukje zilver papier in mij oog wie kan mijn helpen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ wilmatjuh,
Als schoonspoelen met water of het eraf proberen te halen met een zakdoekje/wattenstaafje niet helpt dan is een bezoek aan een arts raadzaam.

http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...og-wat-nu.html Hier staat interessante informatie over vuiltjes in je oog en welke gevaarlijk zijn.

----------


## lover

> Zal een oogbadje ook helpen bij teveel stof in de ogen? Wij zijn bezig met een verbouwing en daar komt veel stof van vrij. Nu heb ik daardoor 1 oog rood. Dus misschien dacht ik dat het met een oogbadje schoongemaakt kan worden. Heb je er hier ook ervaring mee?


hallo 

gisteren is tijdens het wandelen iets in het oog van mijn vriend gewaaid ik heb meteen in zijn oog gekeken en hij zegt dat hij voelt zitten als hij zijn oog sluit.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lover,
Als je niks zag zitten en je vriend wel wat voelt kan een bezoekje aan een huisarts of opticien geen kwaad, die kunnen met hun apparaten en instrumenten dingen zien die wij niet met ons blote oog zien.
Vriend van me had ooit iets in zijn oog gekregen en was geen vuiltje te zien, wel een gesprongen bloedvat, huisarts concludeerde ontsteking en schreef oogdruppels voor en dat hielp.

----------


## ikke64

Er zijn speciale bakjes in de handel die over het oog passen. Vervolgens is de werking heel makkelijk. Vullen met schoon water. hoofd voor over houden het oog geopend tegen het bakje zetten en knipperen. Het water spoeld het vuil er dan uit. Zeker stof, van verbouwing is zwaarder en zakt naar de bodem. Dit kun je bijna onbepert uitvoeren. Ook geschikt als je chemische stof in het oog hebt gehad. De spoelwijze waarbij de vloeistof over het gezicht loopt is bij dit laatste erg gevaarlijk en kan extra schade veroorzaken.
Als je zo'n bakje niet hebt, kun je ook een plastic bekertje ongeveer 4 centimeter van de bodem af te knippen. Ook dit past redelijk.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: klinkt goed eigenlijk van die bakjes, ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord, maar zeker een aanrader, dank je wel.... :Wink:  koop je dit bij een apotheek of drogist of anders?

Groetjesssssssss

----------


## ikke64

Die vn ons hebben we ooit eens gekocht bij een drogist. Maar zoals ik al vertelde een kort geknipt plastic bekertje werkt ook. Als ik tijd heb zal ik eens googleën.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: Okidoki, dank je wel, maar een kant en klaar bakkie voor onder je oog is handig om in huis te hebben....een bekertje knippen is òòk een goede tip, maar soms heb ik niet altijd veel kracht in de vingers, òf ik doe het te snel of wil het niet door ongedurigheid en dan gaat het kapot, snap ie vous? haha,  :Big Grin:  doegie, dank nogmaals...

----------


## ikke64

Helaas kan ik het bakkie wat ik in huis heb niet op internet vinden. Wel kun je voor pak hem beet twee tientjes een oogspoel fles aanschaffen. In grote lijnen heb je 2 soorten. 1 met een groene houder. Laat deze maar links liggen. De ander met een tuitje er aan heeft een goede houder welke goed op het oog past. http://www.arbobhv.nl/index.php?main...oducts_id=1087 Deze is gevult met sterile vloeistof. Als de THT datum om is kun je als je een oog wil spoelen gewoon kraan water gebruiken. Alleen niet bij een echte verwonding aan je oog. Veel succes. Gisteren ben ik hem goedkoper tegen gekomen maar kan het nu even niet vinden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: Dank voor de moeite èn je informatie....ik zal later de link ff lezen...merci....ik wordt nu moe ...wat er niet allemaal te koop is zeg!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

http://www.kring-apotheek.nl/pages/L...hOieRaNehQjcLa

Ik heb een glazen oogbadje. Ik kook water. Spoel daarmee het oogbadje om. Dan water af laten koelen en daarmee je oog spoelen.

----------

